# Stuttering on Dell XPS 15



## notATechGuy (May 5, 2021)

I have a Dell XPS 15 9560, and it stutters every 15-30 seconds. This is when its runnning only ThrottleStop, so i don't think it's a performance or thermal issue.

How do i fix the stuttering?


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2021)

notATechGuy said:


> i don't think it's a performance or thermal issue


Do not assume anything. As you found out last week, your laptop has some severe throttling issues, complements of Dell. 

Post another round of screenshots that show how you have ThrottleStop setup now. You said your computer was running good last week. Did you make any changes since then?

Turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop so you have a record of your computer's performance. Play a game or do something for at least 15 minutes so I can see how your computer is running. It might show some new reasons for throttling or stuttering. Attach a log file to your next post. 

Some Dell laptops are like a game of whack a mole. Fix one problem and a new one pops up.


----------



## notATechGuy (May 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Do not assume anything. As you found out last week, your laptop has some severe throttling issues, complements of Dell.
> 
> Post another round of screenshots that show how you have ThrottleStop setup now. You said your computer was running good last week. Did you make any changes since then?
> 
> ...


This is what's on ThrottleStop while playing Minecraft, on the Limit Reasons window when i click 'Clear' the yellow lights disappear, or only 'EDP OTHER'(yellow) is on all 3 options, they also sometimes flash red.
Sometimes it says 'HOT' to the left of 'PROCHOT 97°', but not always

I also don't really notice any stuttering when playing games, only when I'm using Firefox or just running ThrottleStop as i said


----------



## unclewebb (May 5, 2021)

A laptop is never going to run smoothly if it is thermal throttling. The 7700HQ has a 45W TDP rating. The cooling should be able to dissipate 45W of heat so the CPU is not constantly thermal throttling. Your log file shows that at 25W to 30W, your cooling system is overwhelmed with heat. 

Did you take your laptop apart for a thorough cleaning? Did you replace the thermal paste? ThrottleStop makes the problem clear. You have to fix the cooling.


----------



## notATechGuy (May 5, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> A laptop is never going to run smoothly if it is thermal throttling. The 7700HQ has a 45W TDP rating. The cooling should be able to dissipate 45W of heat so the CPU is not constantly thermal throttling. Your log file shows that at 25W to 30W, your cooling system is overwhelmed with heat.
> 
> Did you take your laptop apart for a thorough cleaning? Did you replace the thermal paste? ThrottleStop makes the problem clear. You have to fix the cooling.


I re-applied thermal paste and cleaned some fluff out of the fans a couple weeks ago


----------



## unclewebb (May 6, 2021)

notATechGuy said:


> I re-applied thermal paste


What thermal paste did you use? You might not have used enough or maybe it has pumped out. You are going to have to try doing this again. You need to have a good look if the paste is fully covering the CPU. It takes most people a few tries before they discover what method works best and how much paste to use.

Were your temps better after you first applied the paste. Things can head south within a week if the paste starts to pump out.


----------



## notATechGuy (May 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> What thermal paste did you use? You might not have used enough or maybe it has pumped out. You are going to have to try doing this again. You need to have a good look if the paste is fully covering the CPU. It takes most people a few tries before they discover what method works best and how much paste to use.
> 
> Were your temps better after you first applied the paste. Things can head south within a week if the paste starts to pump out.


I used Arctic MX-4 Thermal Paste, I didn't check the temps after applying it though. It seemed to work better in the first couple weeks before fixing my power limit throttling issue


----------



## unclewebb (May 6, 2021)

notATechGuy said:


> Arctic MX-4


Some users have had problems with this paste not lasting very long in laptops. It can pump out. I mentioned this in your previous thread. It seems to be causing a problem for you.


----------



## notATechGuy (May 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> Some users have had problems with this paste not lasting very long in laptops. It can pump out. I mentioned this in your previous thread. It seems to be causing a problem for you.


Do you have any recommendations for good thermal pastes to use in my case?


----------



## unclewebb (May 6, 2021)

notATechGuy said:


> recommendations


I have heard that Noctua NT-H2 works well in laptops. It has a higher temperature rating so can withstand the laptop environment where CPUs run at over 90°C on a regular basis.


----------



## notATechGuy (May 6, 2021)

unclewebb said:


> I have heard that Noctua NT-H2 works well in laptops. It has a higher temperature rating so can withstand the laptop environment where CPUs run at over 90°C on a regular basis.


Thanks, then i'll get me some and apply it in a couple days


----------

